# Swimming in circles



## YH5 (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a new betta five days ago and I am keeping him in a 5 gallon aquarium. His behavior seemed normal and he was actively exploring his home. Today, however, he hasn't left the right side of the aquarium except to eat and he's constantly swimming in loops against the glass. Is this normal? I've been keeping an eye on him all day, and he hasn't moved more than a few inches from the right side glass. He looks healthy and he's definitely active, but only in a very small area of the aquarium.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds like he may be adjusting to the space....
What do you have in the tank as far as decorations, hiding place, tall real or silk plants etc.....I have found that having things in the tank can help make them feel more secure and safe, especially something that goes from the floor all the way to the top
Also, is the tank filtered, live plants, water temp and water changes, I know you have only had him for 5 days, however, even in 5gal and most likely not cycled yet- if you have a filter-the tank needs a water change. If you haven't already done one since you got him I would make a 50% water only change today...make sure the water is within a couple of degrees from new and old water to prevent temp related problems and use dechlorinator if on city water supple with any new water added to the fish.

Also, welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of Betta keeping...we love to see pic of him and the set-up and hear more about your experience in the hobby of fish keeping....


----------



## YH5 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. I do have a filter, which I've slowed down with an aquarium sponge so that the current is at a comfortable level. Also, my water temp is about 80 +/- 1 degree. I did a 25% water change on Friday, and another 25% change today. My water testing kit is being shipped, but probably won't be here until Thursday. I have several plastic plants in there currently that I hope to eventually exchange with live plants. I also have an decorative skull for him to hide in. He seemed comfortable in his new home for the first few days, that's why I'm confused why Today he has started staying in one small part of the aquarium constantly swimming in circles. I'll post some photos of him and the setup in a little while.


----------



## YH5 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's some photos from my iphone.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful tank/set-up and Betta...nice job......

The first thing you need to rule out when your fish has a change in behavior is the environment......sometimes it can be something in the air, on your hands that accidentally fell into the tank, some left over food that started to decay and cause an ammonia spike and he is trying to get away from it the best he knows how....best fix and best first step is a 50% water only change even if you just did one earlier in the day or week.....especially with new set-ups- they are not stable yet
Sometimes it can just be part of the Bettas personality and often due to living in too small a container for too long-5g is a lot of space when you have lived in 3cups or less of water most of your life...sometimes they get over it and some times they don't....


----------



## YH5 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll go ahead and prepare for the 50% water change. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

is he flaring up at all towards the side of the aquarium?.He may be seeing his reflection on the glass and is constantly squaring up towards this phantom threat.

Tomsk


----------



## YH5 (Sep 26, 2010)

Tomsk said:


> is he flaring up at all towards the side of the aquarium?.He may be seeing his reflection on the glass and is constantly squaring up towards this phantom threat.
> 
> Tomsk


No, that's what I was thinking at first. He's not flaring up though, and I've tried turning the light off and putting a large box on that side to break up the reflection. Neither strategy worked.


----------



## YH5 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you Oldfishlady!

he's started swimming around more of the aquarium now. How frequently should I do 50% water changes? Every day?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a 5g during the nitrogen cycle (4-8 weeks) I would make 25-50% water only changes every other day to every 3rd day with gravel vacuuming every 7 days with a water change-if you don't have water testing products.
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change 1-2 times a month and when the water flow slows to get the big pieces of gunk off to maintain water flow
Once the tank is cycled 1-2 times a week 50% water changes with weekly vacuum should maintain water quality-provided that you don't over feed and remove uneaten food after feeding (unless you have shrimp or snails) to eat the left over food.


----------

